# I just took my CPC Retake (2nd chance) today.



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello, I just took my CPC Retake test today. I  hope I did pass. But i still guessed on most or did quick skim to answer questions. I don't know if I did better than before. I hope I did. I know I feel I did much better than before because the first time I was nervous and probably had hard time concentrating. This time, I tried my best to answer the questions. I did random guesses, as well as educated guesses and also actually tried to attempt to answer the questions as well. Although, I just hope I passed. If I dont, I may be disappointed..and I don't want to have to keep paying again. Plus I'm currently unemployed and don't have a job yet.

Last time I got 46% but I don't know about this time. I just hope I pass or get a passing score.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 8, 2012)

I will get disappointed if i didn't get a passing score...some questions were too long and time consuming...ugh.. i hope all is well. Praying that I have passing score.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 8, 2012)

This morning had good breakfast and took vitamins. I just am praying that all my random guesses and educated guesses are good enough to pass. I'm nervous. I don't know what to expect. I think last time when I took the test on September, not enough food and too nervous. I had the worse time management on the first one. I just hope all is well on second one. I think my time management was a bit better but still needs improvement. Hoping that I don't need to waste money again for an exam or else I'm just gonna get annoyed and upset, bleh.


----------



## ux50ri777 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hope you passed. How long until the AAPC lets you know your test grade?


----------



## Nancychu (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there, try to be peaceful and kind with yourself.  I also took the certification exam today and it was my second attempt too.  It is a bear of a test.  I'm hoping I passed, I think I just might have!, but can only know for sure when the results are posted.  Good Luck to you, and I hope you passed!


----------



## HDiesing (Dec 9, 2012)

Good Luck!! I took my first try yesterday. And I am 50/50 on whether I passed or not. I do know waiting for the results is going to make for a long week! 
The one thing I told myself to keep myself from test anxiety was " you have a retake and it you do fail, it will just let you know your weak areas"


----------



## debbien38 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hi Eleanor*



eleanormnario@gmail.com said:


> Hello, I just took my CPC Retake test today. I  hope I did pass. But i still guessed on most or did quick skim to answer questions. I don't know if I did better than before. I hope I did. I know I feel I did much better than before because the first time I was nervous and probably had hard time concentrating. This time, I tried my best to answer the questions. I did random guesses, as well as educated guesses and also actually tried to attempt to answer the questions as well. Although, I just hope I passed. If I dont, I may be disappointed..and I don't want to have to keep paying again. Plus I'm currently unemployed and don't have a job yet.
> 
> Last time I got 46% but I don't know about this time. I just hope I pass or get a passing score.



Hi Eleanor,

I wish you luck with passing.  Atleast AAPC gives you 2x's without having to pay again just in case you need to take it twice.

I belonged to AHIMA for 4 years.  I tried to take the CCS because I did work in a Hospital for 3 years but I wasn't trained in all of the aspects of coding.  Personally I don't think that they give you enough time for that test.  You get to bring both books but you are use to working on the computer with an encoder, so book coding takes you longer because you don't have to do that anymore unless you are in school.  It is 4 Hours but you have to answer almost 100 multiple choice questions and some don't count, "they are for their questionairre or something and you don't know which is which",  since they changed it and 12 charts that you have to code as real charts but 1 good thing is, is that they tell you how many codes are there for each chart.  ICD-9, procedures, or CPT, etc.   By the time I got to the charts, its like a run for your money because you keep looking at the time and that alone gives you anxiety as the clock ticks.  Trying to read 12 charts and look for the codes in the books.  

I noticed you said that you aren't working right now.  I haven't been for 2 years now because I cannot get a coding position without having a credential.  They don't seem to care that I have An Associates Degree in Applied Science of Health Information Technology and spent $30,000 for that and have 3 years experience.  I was one of the lucky ones in my class that got hired from the hospital that I did my internship with.  

Good luck with the job search and also your exam

Good Luck


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

ux50ri777 said:


> Hope you passed. How long until the AAPC lets you know your test grade?



Thanks for the reply ux50ri777. Yeah I hope I pass but I don't know. First one with test taking skills was worse than the 2nd one. 2nd one I'm much more relaxed. 

Also I think I would need to wait a week or few days for the results that AAPC lets me know.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

nancy.frampton said:


> Hi there, try to be peaceful and kind with yourself.  I also took the certification exam today and it was my second attempt too.  It is a bear of a test.  I'm hoping I passed, I think I just might have!, but can only know for sure when the results are posted.  Good Luck to you, and I hope you passed!



Hi there @nancy.frampton, thanks for the reply. I just hope I did much better than the first one. I'll try to keep praying and keep peace. How did you feel about your CPC exam on 2nd attempt? Was it much better than the first one? I'm not good at lab or path since they are the longest. I hope you pass too. I just don't what to expect. I also don't want to pay another 300 for a test..also CPC books change every year as well.

Thanks for the good luck. I wish you good luck too. And I don't know why I have a vibe dreaming that when I log it, it says Passed. I don't want to be overconfident and that high hopes keeps falling.

On the test, I first started some parts on beginning and then I started backwards... from 150 going down to 80 or 70. I had to randomly guess on some of them and the others i made educated guess on some of 20's, 30s,. I hope my random guess were good enough because i only had 30 minutes to finish. I did do both try working at it and randomly guessing.

I also don't have money for another test and I don't work yet since I'm unemployed. I hope all is well.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

HDiesing said:


> Good Luck!! I took my first try yesterday. And I am 50/50 on whether I passed or not. I do know waiting for the results is going to make for a long week!
> The one thing I told myself to keep myself from test anxiety was " you have a retake and it you do fail, it will just let you know your weak areas"



Hi there HDiesing thanks for the good luck. I hope you passed your test. How did you feel? hope all is well. Lucky you have a retake while I already used my retake. lol.

Hope all is well.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

debbien38 said:


> Hi Eleanor,
> 
> I wish you luck with passing.  Atleast AAPC gives you 2x's without having to pay again just in case you need to take it twice.
> 
> ...



Hi debbien38, thanks for your reply. Thanks for wishing me the good luck on passing. I'm just hopeful and nervous. By the way, I'm also a member of AHIMA but I still need to renew my membership. I passed my CCS test. I am not working but just doing volunteer work for medical records. I also feel I should take a course in Health information technology.

Have you taken CPC yet? Hope all is well. take care.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

debbien38 said:


> Hi Eleanor,
> 
> I wish you luck with passing.  Atleast AAPC gives you 2x's without having to pay again just in case you need to take it twice.
> 
> ...



Hey debbie, what hospital do u work for? I hope u enjoy your job. Are u doing coding job in hospital? I had my ccs credential since 2008. As for cpc, its my 2nd for a retake. If i fail, i would need to pay again which i really dont want to do. I dont have money but if i have to wait in few years cpc test changes with new books.  Awesome u have associates. Hope u read my last response.

Thanks again,
Eleanor


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm also not sure what score I would get on CPC as well as being nervous for hearing about the results. I just don't want to get disappointed again. I know I should not worry too much about it.

By the way for randomly guessing on questions, what is the likely possibility chance on getting those right without working out an educated guess?

I had to randomly guess on some questions when I had a 30 minute left on taking the test but at same did some actual educated guess. So I don't know. I hope I did okay on most sections. I know Lab and Path, I still need to work on and practice. I guess the rest of sections are okay. But I dunno.


----------



## eleanormnario@gmail.com (Dec 13, 2012)

*disappointed on CPC score*

I thought i would pass or get a 70 but i didn't.

I failed the test again.. and it sucks i would still need to pay if i want to retake a test.

I don't know.. i dont have a job and i'm pissed and depressed and angry about this...


----------



## hoosiermom5 (Dec 14, 2012)

Try not to be so hard on yourself. You are certainly not alone.  Keep in mind that some people are better at test taking then others.  If this is something you really want to do, I would suggest you invest the time and money on the study guide and practice exams.  If it's possible to find a review session some where close to your home, that would be great to.  Talk with members of your local chapter and see if anyone would be willing to help you study.  Focus on your weaknesses and not the entire exam. Find someone that's an expert in that area and see if they will help you.  It's never fun to pay for something twice, but if you can be better prepared, the third time may be a charm. Best of luck.


----------

